# 650 W Netzteil - Kurzschluss



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (23. April 2009)

Hi , gestern abend hatte mein Netzteil einen Kurzschluss , daraufhin ist der Strom in der ganzen Wohnung ausgefallen. Dann hab ich versucht , meinen PC wieder ans Strom zu schliessen und es kam wieder ein Stromausfall..
Ist nur das Netzteil kaputt , oder hat meine restlice Hardware auch was abbekommen ?

MfG


----------



## Demcy (23. April 2009)

das wirst wohl nur herraus bekommen in dem du das ausprobierst  

Kann dir jetzt keiner sagen ! evtl hat auch ein defektes teil in deinem rechner den kurzschluss verursacht ... dann hast du evtl pech !


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (23. April 2009)

Das war 100%ig mein NT ^^


----------



## nasserpudel (23. April 2009)

versuchs mit einem anderem NT!

PS: danke für die lüfter öäuft allesa ohne probleme.


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (23. April 2009)

Muss ich wohl mal machen..

Kein ding ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2009)

Was für ein 650W Netzteil wars??
Sicher irgendeine Gülle mit passiv PFC für unter 50€, oder?? (außer Silverstone ST65ZF, das gabs auch mal fürn fuffi + Versand)


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (23. April 2009)

Ne , eins von OCZ. Damals für knappe 100 euro glaube ich.


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2009)

Wenn die Sicherung fliegt wenn du den PC ans Stromnetz hängst, dann ist das mit Sicherheit im eimer. Ob noch andere Komponenten was abbekommen haben kannst du eigendlich nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden.


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (23. April 2009)

Ok danke. Werde Morgen versuchen ein NT auszuleihen und probiere dann mal herum. Ich glaube damit sollte meine Frage beantwortet sein.

MfG


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. April 2009)

Nen FI habt ihr net zufällig iner Wohnung?? Den hauts dann schon bei ner abweichung  von 10mA raus! im millisekundenbereich! Aber wenns geknallt hat wars das NT!


----------



## drachenorden (27. April 2009)

Bei mir war es letztes Jahr ein Enermax-NT, das sich mit einem lauten "Plopp" verabschiedet hat - da flog kurzzeitig auch die Sicherung raus. Die Komponenten werden aller Voraussicht aber keinen Schade davongetragen haben.

Falls ein Neukauf in Frage käme (man weiß ja nie), würde ich gleich nach einem angemessenen Netzteil schauen - 650 Watt für die Konfiguration der Signatur sind m. E. etwas überdimensioniert.

Gruss.


----------



## maGic (27. April 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Nen FI habt ihr net zufällig iner Wohnung?? Den hauts dann schon bei ner abweichung  von 10mA raus! im millisekundenbereich! Aber wenns geknallt hat wars das NT!


Fi schalter ist pflicht,daher findet in jeder haushalt.


----------



## Clinique (1. Mai 2009)

Und hast du es schon mit einem anderen NT ausprobieren können? 

Es kann auch sein, wenn du deinen Rechner an einer Steckerleiste mit mehreren anderen Geräten hast und alle an sind, dass dein Rechner beim Einschalten einfach zuviel Strom zieht und deswegen ddie Sicherung rausfliegt. Da müsstest du mal gucken ob eure Sicherung ausreichend dimensioniert ist für dein Zimmer.

Asoo...wenn das Netzteil geknallt hat, und nach Elektroschrott riecht tipp ich auch auf ein defektes Netzteil.
Wenns deine Hardware gewesen wäre, wäre beim NT ein Schutzmechanismus angesprungen damit kein Strom mehr an die Komponenten abgegeben wird.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Mai 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> Fi schalter ist pflicht,daher findet in jeder haushalt.


Pflicht sind die aber nur im Bad... oder wurde da was verändert an den Vorschriften?


----------



## bschicht86 (12. Mai 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Pflicht sind die aber nur im Bad... oder wurde da was verändert an den Vorschriften?



Bei TN-Netzen (sind/waren???) sie nur in Feuchträumlickeiten Pflicht.
Thüringen und Bayern, glaub ich, haben TT-Netz, da sind sie komplett Pflicht...


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (13. Mai 2009)

Ahh , hier wird ja noch geschrieben.
Ich kam noch nicht dazu , mein System mit einem anderen Netzteil zu testen.
Will mir Heute ein neues/gebrauchtes kaufen , wie viel Watt wären denn erforderlich ?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Mai 2009)

> Fi schalter ist pflicht,daher findet in jeder haushalt.


Die sind nur Plicht wenn man neu Baut in Wohnungen in denen an der Elektrik etwas gemacht wurde!! In älteren Häusern  ohne Elektrischen Umbau findet man noch keine FI(Personenschutzschalter)! So wie bei uns! Fragt mich aber net seit wann die Pflicht sind des hab ich vergessen und momentan hab ich kein Bock zum suchen!!


----------



## Mario2002 (14. Mai 2009)

Für deine Config würde ich ein gutes 450-500Watt empfehlen.
z.B. so eines Corsair HX 450W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-450HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder so eins Enermax MODU82+ 525W ATX 2.3 (EMD525AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Es liegt halt an Dir wieviel du ausgeben willst.
Aber es sollte schon ein gutes Marken NT sein.


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (14. Mai 2009)

Hmm , cih will aber im Sommer auf Wakü umsteigen und evtl. auch auf Intel.. würde dann ein 550-600W NT reichen ?


----------



## Friday (14. Mai 2009)

Fehlerstromschutzschalter für den Wohnbereich haben regelmäßig einen Ansprechdifferenzstrom von 30mA und sind nur für das Badezimmer vorgeschrieben und das auch nur bei "wesentlichen Änderungen" oder beim Neubau.
Vorgeschrieben bedeutet, daß es in der VDE steht und der Verstoß dagegen ist nicht strafbewehrt.


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (14. Mai 2009)

Ja , gut ist 
Jetzt aber wieder übers NT


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Mai 2009)

Friday schrieb:


> Vorgeschrieben bedeutet, daß es in der VDE steht und der Verstoß dagegen ist nicht strafbewehrt.



Weiss nur, dass im Gesetzesblatt auf die VDE-Bestimmungen als "Zwingend erforderlich" oder ähnlich darauf hingewiesen wird



David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD schrieb:


> Ja , gut ist
> Jetzt aber wieder übers NT



Geht klar...



David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD schrieb:


> Hmm , cih will aber im Sommer auf Wakü umsteigen und evtl. auch auf Intel.. würde dann ein 550-600W NT reichen ?



Theroretisch brauchst du dir nur die WaKüPumpe in die Energierechnung mit einbinden, was aber auch mit ca. 10W vernachlässigbar ist. Die Radiatorlüfter werden theoretisch durch die fehlenden Komponentenlüfter ersetzt.
Weiterhin ist nicht ersichtlich, auf welchen Intel du umsteigen willst...
Denn der Prozessor zieht nach der GraKa die Hauptlast aus dem NT...


----------

